# Sig P230 refinishing advice



## AthensTide (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a Sig p230 that needs refinishing due to moisture damage on the original  bluing. Also need new grips, originals are cracked in two. 

I want to get this pistol refinished with some kind of sharp/functional newfangled finish and also get some new grips for it, preferably some that reduce recoil on the thumb/forefinger joint.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Doyle (Jun 23, 2008)

Gunkote.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 23, 2008)

Grips are easy. 

I would vote for Hard Chroming- I endorse APW-Cogan in Alabama.

www.apwcogan.com


----------



## 257 roberts (Jun 23, 2008)

Call Sig,get a return # and ship it back to them,they are reasonable and it will be in new condition when you get it back.


----------



## guesswho (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the dura coat myself.  I have done several of my guns and also friends guns too.  It is fairly easy and it is easy to touch up when it does start to wear.  I wouldn't recommend it on a safe queen but on a work gun it is great.  I refinished my sig 220 slide in matte black.  I would recommend taping up the inside and the sights really good.  I originally painted it with krylon and it didn't work.  it looked like crap.  The dura coat does get harder as it ages, but it will show a wear.


----------



## AthensTide (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info & ideas... looking at the cost of some of these options, I'm now considering a basic Parkerizing job. Any reason I would not want to do that, other than it won't look near as fancy?


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 3, 2008)

You will not be able to parkerize the aluminimum frame but you can parkerize the slide and finish the frame with something other.  I had my P6 parkerized and the frame was annodized then a tan DuraCoat over that.  Mine looks like a mini Sig P220 Combat model.

I will post a pic of it for you tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## AthensTide (Jul 3, 2008)

georgiaboy said:


> You will not be able to parkerize the aluminimum frame but you can parkerize the slide and finish the frame with something other.  I had my P6 parkerized and the frame was annodized then a tan DuraCoat over that.  Mine looks like a mini Sig P220 Combat model.
> 
> I will post a pic of it for you tonight or tomorrow.



Thanks!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are some close-ups of mine.  I bought a standard police trade-in and looked for one with a good bore, and it turned out to be a good shooter as well.  

For improvements I spent a little extra and bought a replacement spring pack and put fresh springs in the pistol.  I also installed night sights and had the pistol refinished by a friend in the business.  I think it turned out great.  I was going with a Colt grey type of finish and decided on the dark tan instead.

I have more in mine than what you could order one for, but mine is a more practical pistol now, primarily due to the springs and night sights!


----------



## AthensTide (Jul 7, 2008)

Great photos, thanks very much!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, I hope yours works out well for you.


----------

